# (H) Durotan - Die Gilde Blind Rage sucht aktive Member



## Crissy (24. November 2009)

Hallo Community


Aufstrebende Gilde (mit Erfahrung in Naxx, Ulduar, Ony, AK und PDK) sucht Unterstützung für ihre kommenden Raids.
Wir sind Spieler die mehr in den Abendstunden aktiv sind, da wir alle ein reales Leben (Kinder, Familie,Beruf,Studium usw.) haben, daher suchen wir gleichgesinnte Spieler.
Unsere Onlinezeiten sind in der Woche ab ca. 17 Uhr bis meistens 23/ 24 Uhr und an den Wochenenden bis open end. (also solange wie jeder einzelne mag)
Zur Zeit suchen wir aktive DD´ler die das entsprechende Equip für PDK und höher mitbringen und Spaß haben wollen.

Es Wird gesucht:
1 x Jäger
1 x Magier
1 x Hexer
1 x Shamane
und 1 x Schattenpriester

Alle anderen Klassen sind auch gerne gesehen.

Wenn Ihr interessiert seid dann meldet euch bei uns entweder hier , in unserem Forum http://blindrage.artair.de oder aber im Spiel bei Blutblase, Nustichab, Lycrân oder Lûnea

Wir freuen uns auf Euch!


----------



## alchilèes (30. November 2009)

wir suchen weiterhin range DD´s 

also ran und bewerben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crissy (12. Dezember 2009)

wir suchen auch weiterhin noch leute

1 x Jäger und 1 x Schattenpriester

mfg


----------



## alchilèes (28. Dezember 2009)

wir suchen weiterhin nette member


----------



## Crissy (17. Januar 2010)

Hallo Ihr ,

wir suchen im moment verstärkt nach Jägern, Schattenpriestern, Ele - Shamis und Eulen für den 25 Raidkontent. Wer interesse hat bitte ingame bei Lûnea melden oder aber auf unserer Weseite 

http://blindrage-dkp.artair.de


Wir freuen uns auf Euch.


----------



## alchilèes (21. Januar 2010)

den einen oder anderen netten member können wir noch gut gebrauchen


----------



## alchilèes (5. Februar 2010)

Update 

wir brauchen noch fern-DD´s 
und Heiler, bevorzugt Pala und Priester

mfg


----------



## alchilèes (22. März 2010)

Wir suchen weiterhin nette Member die mit uns durch die Welt von Azeroth streifen.


----------

